# Low Ceiling going down basement steps



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

The basement is last project on my list. But I need to fix an issue. I am sick of hitting my head and everyone that goes down my basement hits their head. Today I took part of the ceiling down (this is going to be all torn down anyway). The house as built in 1953, half of the basement is finished. I have included multiple pictures so you can see where the issue is. It looks like there are 3 supporting beams cut on an angle then nailed to 3 2x4s. The 3 2x4s are just sitting on pieces of wood to the left and right. The 3 2x4 is where everyone hits their head. They had molding and ceiling tile covering it.


----------



## mathewross (Feb 21, 2012)

You can simply make it molded again in some round curves so that it can not harm again anyone.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes I guess I could do that but I would prefer not to have to duck to go into the basement. I plan on making this a finished room that will be used alot. There has to be some solution.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Do the rise and run math.
Odds are that you don't have enough stairwell to fit all the steps you *should* have.
(steps at the right or "best" rise height)

Anything done short of expanding the stairwell to accommodate more steps...
is going to leave you with something which is still less than ideal.

Otoh, perfect is hard to achieve in a remodel.
So... how close to right can you get it?

I recently expanded my too short stairwell by almost 24"...
which allowed me to add three steps. It's pretty good now.
Two more would have been perfect... but that just wasn't gonna happen.

hth


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

And... Depending on your floor joists direction, what is above this are, and other factors sometimes you can slope the floor above for say 2' (or whatever works).
This is usually done if there is a closet above the area.


----------

